# This has to be the nastiest definiton of getting dunked on EVER!!!



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not including Vince when he jumped over that international guy cause he literally jumped over him..but this dunk brings back sooooo many memories


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wow. That is ridiculous


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

That is one of the top 5 all-time no question.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Simply *PWNED*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha. Those were the days. Eat it Patrick, Eat it.

I loved beating the Knicks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Throw it down big man, throw it down!
Very Nice.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> haha. Those were the days. Eat it Patrick, Eat it.
> 
> I loved beating the Knicks.


:yes:
Tell me about it.

Incredible dunk, though Starks got us back at one point with the dunk over Grant.
But this one's better.
I love how he stands over him afterwards.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

#2 dunk of all time IMO. why this dunk is so underrated is beyond me


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

eternal_s9o7m said:


> #2 dunk of all time IMO. why this dunk is so underrated is beyond me


exactly..this is my first time seeing it since da game ended


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> :yes:
> Tell me about it.
> 
> Incredible dunk, though Starks got us back at one point with the dunk over Grant.
> ...


i think it's a punk move how he stands over him afterwards and pushes with his arm (with meyers chipping in too). scottie showing some balls? please. ewing better be on the ground.

2 years earlier, with x-man lurking around, he wouldn't have tried that.

certainly a nasty facial though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This one hurt me as a Bulls fan


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wasn't that the Charles Smith series though? That sequence where Charles Smith couldn't get the shot up, was probably my favorite Bulls-Knicks moment.

Haha. Soft-*** Charles Smith.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

top 5 nastiest dunks of all time (according to NBA.com

Vince olympics

Shawn Kemp: The Lister Blister (1993) Alton Lister!!!









Kevin Johnson: The Bad Dream (1994)









John Starks: The Dunk (1993)

Tom Chambers: The Torture Chambers (1989) over Mark Jackson


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One of my friends has a damn near religious attatchment to that Tom Chambers dunk. He's a filmmaker and was at one point thinking about trying to do a short around that dunk.

So I laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I always loved that Pippen dunk. He dunked about as badly in Ewing's grill as possible, he couldn't have dunked on him any harder. He dunked through him it seems. It's like that Stromile Swift dunk on Yao, except not as quick so Ewing actually had time to prepare to block the shot, but nope. Pippen is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ummmmm.....wow.....that is all i have to say...wow...nothing else...absolutely nothing...wow


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I got that on tape still 


futuristxen said:


> haha. Those were the days. Eat it Patrick, Eat it.
> 
> I loved beating the Knicks.


Eh...the Bulls actually lost that series...they should have won though.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

A nice blast from the past. What can you say about Pippen and the attitude of the Bulls.

Kemp can fill a DVD with his highlight dunks. He has so many to choose from.

I am not big on that Chambers dunk. I mean, it's Mark Jackson. He is short and slow. Chambers has had better dunks than that one, let alone other players.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

holy shhhhhh

he dropped ewing!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> One of my friends has a damn near religious attatchment to that Tom Chambers dunk. He's a filmmaker and was at one point thinking about trying to do a short around that dunk.
> 
> So I laugh everytime I see it.


 Ah, the very concept is just hilarious...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i hate that dunk, the only reason anyone remembers it as so "in your face" is pippen shoves him down like a punk. starks dunked on the whole team later anyway. jordan's posterizations on the knicks were better. dammit i hate the bulls....


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

That KJ dunk was on NBC if I remember right. Saw it live. I was 12 at the time. Still remember it. It's the most memorable for me.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

those bring back good memories of NBA on NBC. god i loved saturday and sunday morning basketball


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Priest said:


> I'm not including Vince when he jumped over that international guy cause he literally jumped over him..but this dunk brings back sooooo many memories


Somewhat similar is when Kobe welcomed Dwight Howard to the league earlier this year. Had Dwight fallen down it would have been just as bad.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> top 5 nastiest dunks of all time (according to NBA.com
> 
> Vince olympics
> 
> Shawn Kemp: The Lister Blister (1993) Alton Lister!!!


best taunting ever!


----------



## weezerv (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone remember KJ's dunk over Hakeem that was sick too


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Whodinee said:


> i hate that dunk, the only reason anyone remembers it as so "in your face" is pippen shoves him down like a punk. starks dunked on the whole team later anyway. jordan's posterizations on the knicks were better. dammit i hate the bulls....


WHAT???? look at the clip ewing was falling down..and starks didnt have any contact with anyone they were just in the area....Pippens dunk on ewing is betters then Jordans looked at where he jumped from and there was 100% contact


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Priest said:


> WHAT???? look at the clip ewing was falling down..and starks didnt have any contact with anyone they were just in the area....Pippens dunk on ewing is betters then Jordans looked at where he jumped from and there was 100% contact



i know i know, ewing was already falling down. still i hate that dunk. the bulls lost the series anyway. and im sorry, 6'1'' john starks dunking on the whole bulls frontline is better than scottie dunking on patrick and shoving him down and standing over him.


----------

